# my firt gold on this year



## sebass (Sep 20, 2015)

this gold is procesed from ceramic cpu eprom ...


----------



## JHS (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice job Seabass


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats sebass! Keep'em coming 

Marco


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 22, 2015)

Job well done what process did you use?


----------



## sebass (Sep 23, 2015)

ceramic cpu ,with lids , and eprom ,


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Sebass

Looks good, the question asked was what process, not what material 8) 

Jon


----------



## sebass (Sep 27, 2015)

Aqua regia , filter , clean gold powder , and melting


----------



## Lmarc1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful button! Congratulations!

A few questions, if you don't mind:

How much material did you process to make the button?
What did you use to precipitate the gold chloride?
Did you melt the gold powder in a crucible with borax glass, or some other method?

Thanks!


----------



## sebass (Oct 25, 2015)

25 ceramic cpu with gold cap , eprom 5 pices ,i precipitate with SMB , i melting with my improve lamp with butan , yes i use borax .


----------



## JDT (Jan 30, 2016)

Do you find the gold bonding wire inside the eprom to be the better source of gold, or the gold plating inside and on the cap? I'm having a check of a time collecting the wires without losing them somewhere along the way. I have so many of these chips but my yields just aren't where they should be. Did you incinerate and pan at all? Or just straight in AR? Maybe I'm complicating my process to much by trying to remove as many as the base metals as I can.


----------

